# Quick Rain Burst



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Check the flows after this quick burst. It may trigger something! Not enough to sustain a long push, but any rain is a good rain right now!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

:Banane30:


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I just drove through an absolute monsoon on my way home from work. Cars were pulled over, it was blinding. I'm only a few miles from the Rock....


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Im in kent havent got much of a hit yet but i see it comin hahah 

DOIN THE RAIN DANCE!!!:bananahuge:


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmm...

Will steelies bite in the dark?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Head east... Rain started in Parma then headed east. The rocky is still "barely rockin" at 20 cfs. A group toilet flush in Berea would probably double the flow.


----------



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

RAIN RAIN RAIN!!!!!:Banane06:


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

The rain today is a drop in a bucket.

We need about 5 hours of steady drizzle


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Coot said:


> The rain today is a drop in a bucket.
> 
> We need about 5 hours of steady drizzle



Yep. Not enough to really make a difference since the level was so low before the rain. Spent the afternoon walking the whole east branch of the rocky, marking places that look like they might produce during higher water. Flow at 20 cfs made all holes visible today. No more than a quarter inch of rain throughout the rocky watershed over the last three hours. We probably need closer to an inch to make a good difference.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I couldn't wait any longer, I left my house at 5:30am today and headed to the river. Seen 7 roll the surface in about 1 hour. Not takers, so I went scouting around 9:30am. Got some bass and too many to count of creek chubs. I will be headed out again in the morning. Hopefully with some better luck. 

For the record there was fishable light this morning at 6:30am, though the sun rise was 7:08am.

-KSU


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

KSUFLASH said:


> I couldn't wait any longer, I left my house at 5:30am today and headed to the river. Seen 7 roll the surface in about 1 hour. Not takers, so I went scouting around 9:30am. Got some bass and too many to count of creek chubs. I will be headed out again in the morning. Hopefully with some better luck.
> 
> For the record there was fishable light this morning at 6:30am, though the sun rise was 7:08am.
> 
> -KSU


Headed out this mornin saw one up under a tree on the grand couldnt get him to hit anything.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Will steelies bite in the dark?


steelhead do NOT bite at night and anybody who goes for them after dark is foolish to think they will catch any


----------

